# 1984 Lund Pro Pike---Re-Flooring/Modifying---CHANGED TOPIC!



## ehadden (Jul 9, 2008)

I changed the topic of this thread from "Newbie...thanks for ideas...need help...

Pictures of what I am starting with are attached...

Yes, these pictures actually include plants...this boat has set outdoors at a farm for the last two years, but I got it for a reat price...FREE. This is a 1984 Lund Pro Pike 16', with a Force (Mercury) 40 HP steering controlled outboard (runs well), rotten floor, and the electrical is completely shot. I want to build it into a fishing boat, but keep it a little friendly for wife and small children to rise with. Boat is currently rated for 5 ppl, so I imagine that I can do some work (and potentially add weight) and still manage 3 ppl. Currently has 2 pedastal seats (bow and mid), one swivel seat in stern (mounted to rivented box behind console).

Thinking a deck in the front and rear would work well, but rear had boxes riveted in (and I have never done metalworking). Boat leans to starboard...I think because console weighs it down, but have to keep console to keep the motor (and I would really like to save that expense). Dry storage, livewell, bilge pump are definitely necessities.

Any help/ideas work well for me...comfortable with wood; unfamiliar with metalworking.

Thanks in advance for any help, ideas, or comments...


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2008)

:WELCOME: aboard man!

Great boat..at the best price possible. =D> 

The plants comment made me spit up my Pepsi....Thanks! :mrgreen: 

If you have not already, Start looking at this thread.....https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156

It will give you ideas for your boat. I would love to add your mod (and all members) to the list.


----------



## ehadden (Jul 9, 2008)

Jim, thanks for the links...I had already seen a lot of them this morning. I guess my biggest issue is trying to determine how to incorporate the console into the layout. Because it takes up so much space, it seems like a waste to have it, but I also don't want to have to look at replacing the already well working motor...especially since it is about the only thing about the boat that makes it look promising at the moment. I have taken this boat out on vacation in Minnesota a number of times over the last 5 years (I got it from my in-laws), so I am familiar with it. I just want to make it more "fishable," but still keep it something that my wife and kids can ride in with me for a little cruise.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2008)

You may be able to get a tiller handle for that motor if you wanted to ditch the console.


----------



## ehadden (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the idea...where would I look for something like that and how difficult would it be to modify the steering controls to go to tiller?


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2008)

I would leave it as is, just replace the rotted stuff with new wood and carpet. Off set the balance by placing the batteries on the other side maybe?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 9, 2008)

You would have to do some searching around on the net for your specific motor but going from console to tiller is a somewhat popular option for guys reworking boats to make duck hunting rigs.

https://www.smalloutboards.com/index.htm Just an example, I am sure you could find them cheaper.

The necessary cables should come with the new tiller handle so it would simply be removing what is there for the remote steer. There's not that much to it.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice looking rig! Are the metal boxes you speak of original (factory installed and no access lids), or add-ons for storage of some type? Just wondering if they might possibly contain flotation foam.


----------



## ehadden (Jul 9, 2008)

The box on the port side is sealed and has the occupancy/load tag riveted to it. The boxes on the starboard have the drivers seat attached to one, a flip up compartment on another, and I don't know about the box on the sidewall...right now all of the cabling from the controls are draped across the top of it.


----------



## ehadden (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been looking at different designs all day and it has gotten me thinking so I have been kicking up some design ideas...

How about a casting deck in front and rear with same height storage boxes on the sidewalls, leaving a sunken floor in the middle? I'm thinking about having seat post holes located as follows: 1 in the middle of the front and rear decks with 1 in the middle of the sunken floor. Additionally, I want to place two post holes near the sunken floor edge of the decks for quick reconfiguration of seating from fishing to riding. This way, I can have up to 3 people comfortably fishing (bow, stern, middle), but also have the flexibility to ride four seats (for wife and kids). Under rear deck can go battery (enclosed) and gas tank(s), with livewell going inside front deck. Rod storage can go in sidewalls and leave console intact.

Basic design, in my head looks like a thin-sided square (thick sides are the front/rear decks) with sunken floor inside (excluding bumpout for console).

Thoughts?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! 8) . How are you going to affix the middle seat base and post to the lower deck?


----------



## ehadden (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm planning to use the same design as there currently exists for that middle seat. There is a post mount in the current floor, so I will model after that original plan.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2008)

I like the sunken floor idea! The little ones can fish there, and no fear of them falling out!


----------



## ehadden (Jul 13, 2008)

I have changed the topic on this post, simply because so many of us newbies, use "newbie" in the subject line...thought that it might be beneficial to actually state what this project was.

I am thinking that if I want to try to get this on the water, yet this year, I just need to replace the current floor and forget about the mod., so that is what I am doing. I cleaned out all of the plants that had been growing in it and gave it a good once-over with the shop vac, just to see what we had to work with. I then spent time working on the trailer lights to I could actually transport it if need be. Yesterday, my brother-in-law came over to show my how to drill out a rivet...next thing we knew, the floor, console and storage box with the driver's seat were gone. Someone suggested earlier that there was foam in the side boxes near the back of the boat...they were right, so I will be keeping those in there.

Future plans include doing the decks and storage boxes with the sunken floor as I have mentioned before, but those projects will have to wait until later.

Here is where I am as of today...next stop is plywood, primer, paint, and carpet.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought there might be foam in those aft boxes :wink: . Plenty of foam in the bottom! Looking fwd to the mods! 8)


----------



## ehadden (Jul 13, 2008)

Questions about all that foam...and the leftover plywood (disintegrated) in the bottom...

Some of that foam looks like packing foam from a TV or other large electronic device (white, breaks down into little popcorn looking pieces) and backs up some of the draining in the ribs of the boat. Can/should those small foam pieces and their remnants be shop vac'ed out? Also, in the process of cleaning out the foam that remains, does every little particle of loose foam and disintegrated plywood need to be removed; or do I just need a flat surface on which to lay new plywood? Is a shop vac adequate for pulling all of that out (what's left after I pull out by hand)?

I'm at a crossroads here...I want to move forward, but I don't want to jeopardize the new work that I do.


----------



## Jim (Jul 13, 2008)

I would shop vac as much of the little stuff as you can. 


From the looks of the floatation...that thing will NEVER sink. :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 13, 2008)

Ditto to what Jim said.

Get as much as you can out. Otherwise you may find yourself with clogged drainage and water standing underneath your new floor... speeding up the rotting process.


----------



## ehadden (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, guys, that is what I had imagined...problem is that the darn boat sits outside (no place to store it) and we have been getting a lot of rain lately here in Central IL, so getting the debris dry enough to vacuum out is a pain in the #$^&!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 15, 2008)

That's an awesome looking pick-up and the mods you make with it should be just as good looking!

I got your message and responded. If you have any questions regarding these older Lunds (have one too), let me know!

If you want to convert it into a tiller, it would easily work! I plan on turning mine into one when the engine (steer control) dies but that'll be a long time from now,

andrew


----------

